# Craigslist hand plane find



## Andrew Nelson (Feb 11, 2011)

http://rockford.craigslist.org/tls/2285920313.html

are any of these worth buying? I'm a little under the assumption that you can never have too many planes.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Andrew Nelson said:


> http://rockford.craigslist.org/tls/2285920313.html
> 
> are any of these worth buying? I'm a little under the assumption that you can never have too many planes.


I think that all of those planes are priced right or maybe a little on the low end.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Andrew Nelson said:


> http://rockford.craigslist.org/tls/2285920313.html
> 
> are any of these worth buying? I'm a little under the assumption that you can never have too many planes.


I'd buy em. Decent price. It says "other available" ya might wanna look into that... Ya might find some other nice hand tools...

~tom


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

All but the 60-1/2 looked attractively priced to me, and even that one isn't overly high....just a little more than I'd offer for it.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Take a look at the price of new planes of any decent quality and you can decide if the old planes are worth it to you. The prices aren't too bad, and if they are in decent shape they are collectable, and useable. Barring serious damage all the older planes are restorable.

Gerry


----------

